# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  Tìm nơi IN 3D NHÔM tại Việt Nam

## Thangnd

Em cần tìm dịch vụ In 3D hợp kim nhôm, nhôm nhựa tại Việt Nam, không biết có nơi nào làm ko ah? Đặt in nước ngoài tốn kém quá ah!
Ai biết chỉ giúp nhé, cảm tạ các bác!

----------


## anhcos

Có vụ in này hả ta, hay thế nhỉ. Mình mới nghe thấy lần đầu.

----------


## Thangnd

Vâng bác, https://i.materialise.com/blog/how-3...luminum-works/

Nhưng ở VN em ko biết có ai làm ko

----------


## duonghoang

--- Cái này nghe nói nó dùng bột nhôm, sử dụng tia laser để nung chảy từng lớp để liên kết lại với nhau. Thấy cũng có ông chế in trên cát để đốt silic gì đấy.

----------

biết tuốt, Gamo, nhatson

----------


## 3DPlus

Chào bác.
Để in 3D kim loại, Ở Việt Nam không có ai làm dịch vụ đó đâu ạ! Bác nên đặt bên Shapeways.com ấy! Tiền thì tính theo cm3, còn thời gian khoảng 2 tuần!
Nếu cần giải pháp tương tự, có thể in 3D nhựa rồi dúc mẫu chảy thành kim loại. Em từng làm rồi bác ạ, nếu cần, thì alo bên chổ em, shop IN 3D: https://in3dplus.com . Để em nghiên cứu file thiết kế của bác giùm cho ( free )

----------

